# Who got accepted to USC/UCLA/CHAPMAN???



## blsdmf (Jun 25, 2007)

Just curious who got accepted to these schools? For transfer students, what gpa did you get accepted with? What were the dates for the application deadlines of each school? Thanks,


----------



## Tima (Jun 25, 2007)

applied to ucla and chapman out of the threen you mentioned and got into chapman.


----------



## sa (Jun 25, 2007)

Got into UCLA and USC, didn't apply to Chapman.


----------



## Cinematical (Jun 25, 2007)

Got accepted to Chapman Production and USC Critical Studies.


----------



## Cine (Jun 26, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Got accepted to Chapman Production and USC Critical Studies.



Which one of those was your final choice?


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 26, 2007)

Applied to USC, UCLA, and AFI, but not Chapman.

Got into all three.

Chose USC.

Ooops.


I'm MFA, not BFA.


----------



## b4bad (Jun 26, 2007)

of the three......i applied only for USC.......and got admit......I'm MFA.


----------



## Philly (Jun 27, 2007)

Applied and got in to USC and Chapman
Rejected from UCLA
Chose Chapman...MFA


----------



## Winterreverie (Jun 27, 2007)

I applied to UCLA and Chapman-- intervied at UCLA, Immediately acccepted to Chapman. Waitlisted-- didn't want to wait. So I chose an MFA at Chapman (nice town-- Go Chappies!)


----------



## blsdmf (Jun 28, 2007)

If no one minds saying, what GPA did you get accepted with?


----------



## Philly (Jun 29, 2007)

3.5 undergraduate GPA-but again I got accepted in to the graduate program.  I went to Temple film for undergrad and had a 3.8 High School GPA


----------



## Winterreverie (Jun 29, 2007)

3.67 with double majors ad double minors.


----------



## Cinematical (Jun 29, 2007)

Is this aimed towards undergraduate or graduate schools...?

Anyways, to Cine, I chose USC.


----------



## XJames (Jun 29, 2007)

undergrad, transfer, applied to Chapman, got in, BFA in Film Production.

my GPA kinda didn't factor in much as I've been away from college for a while now...


----------



## Cine (Jun 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Is this aimed towards undergraduate or graduate schools...?
> 
> Anyways, to Cine, I chose USC.



Smart choice  

How long have you been there?


----------



## braininabox (Jun 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cine:
> How long have you been there?



Hes moving there late-summer/early-fall to begin the Critical Studies program.

Ha! I just answered someone elses personal question.
The only real reason I did that was because now I have 800 posts and classify as a GRADUATE. Hooray.


----------



## Cinematical (Jun 30, 2007)

Smooth. Very smooth.


----------



## Cine (Jun 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by braininabox:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Cine:
> How long have you been there?



Hes moving there late-summer/early-fall to begin the Critical Studies program.

Ha! I just answered someone elses personal question.
The only real reason I did that was because now I have 800 posts and classify as a GRADUATE. Hooray. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanx.


----------



## Cine (Jun 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Smooth. Very smooth.



So are you going to transfer or stay in this program to later graduate from Production?


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 30, 2007)

> Originally posted by blsdmf:
> If no one minds saying, what GPA did you get accepted with?



I like to fancy myself the least impressive stat holder on this site...

I went to a crummy university in Ohio, as in a pulse and a checkbook are the only admissions requirements.

My undergrad GPA was a mere 3.27, but I really believe they care about that "last sixty hours" GPA...because mine was very close to a 4.0, just can't remember the math right now.

As for high school, I graduated with a 3.3, and I did better on my ACT and SAT than I did on my GRE.


Good luck.


----------



## blsdmf (Jun 25, 2007)

Just curious who got accepted to these schools? For transfer students, what gpa did you get accepted with? What were the dates for the application deadlines of each school? Thanks,


----------



## Cinematical (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'll transfer into production (which CS students have a far easier time doing than non CS students); of course, I might not get in. One reason I chose USC was because it would allow me to keep my options open. I'm very seriously considering attempting to do Production in Grad school, or just going through CS and getting my actual experience myself (internships, working on my own or friends' films, etc.). The great thing is that, ultimately, CS and Production say the same thing on the diploma (which might make it difficult to get into Grad Production). If I had choose Chapman (let me clarify that Chapman is an amazing film school) I would have been stuck to one choice: undergrad production. I'm also considering double-majoring, or SOMETHING different, which CS allows very easily, and production does not (you can double major in production, but it's much harder).


----------



## Cine (Jul 1, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> I'm not sure if I'll transfer into production (which CS students have a far easier time doing than non CS students); of course, I might not get in. One reason I chose USC was because it would allow me to keep my options open. I'm very seriously considering attempting to do Production in Grad school, or just going through CS and getting my actual experience myself (internships, working on my own or friends' films, etc.). The great thing is that, ultimately, CS and Production say the same thing on the diploma (which might make it difficult to get into Grad Production). If I had choose Chapman (let me clarify that Chapman is an amazing film school) I would have been stuck to one choice: undergrad production. I'm also considering double-majoring, or SOMETHING different, which CS allows very easily, and production does not (you can double major in production, but it's much harder).



I heard CS students need to take Production courses, but will they prolong them for second and third years?

P.S. I am not familiar with double-majoring, so what exactly does it mean?


----------



## Cinematical (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, CS students are required to take production courses, like all students in the Cinema school. And most of the other production courses can be filled in with electives. The main thing that Production students have access to that CS don't are the senior project classes. Those are quite big, but only 4 people are chosen to direct each year anyways, and there is always room to work on those projects (I talked to an CS alumni who was the AD on one of the senior projects).

There are definate advantages to Production and CS, but they really are very close in nature.

Double majoring is just that: taking two majors. It means a lot more work (many students go an extra year or two to finish both majors). That's not exactly necessary, but if you also want to work/take other classes/have a social life, it makes it easier (though more expensive). I would be able to do it because I have nearly all of my elective credits completed through IB and AP. The problem is, I want to take electives.


----------



## Cine (Jul 1, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Yes, CS students are required to take production courses, like all students in the Cinema school. And most of the other production courses can be filled in with electives. The main thing that Production students have access to that CS don't are the senior project classes. Those are quite big, but only 4 people are chosen to direct each year anyways, and there is always room to work on those projects (I talked to an CS alumni who was the AD on one of the senior projects).
> 
> There are definate advantages to Production and CS, but they really are very close in nature.
> ...



Wow, thanx for the info. BTW, how much short films should student make per annum? And, how do they chose them (people, who direct the senior project classes)?

P.S. Did you hear about Coca-Cola Refreshing Filmmaker's Award?


----------

